# What to do with it?



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Rack of lamb, purchased fairly inexpensive yesterday. Never cooked it, but always wanted to. Have no idea what to do with it. Wife doesn't/wont eat it so its all mine-mine-mine. Saw a thread from BBQGODDESS but was for leg of lamb. Help!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 25, 2008)

Search "recipe for smoked rack of lamb" then have fun reading a bunch of stuff poped up when I did it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Sounds good just never done one


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Piney. Just did that on the food network site. I'm exhausted already.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 25, 2008)

http://bbq.about.com/od/lambrecipes/...s_for_Lamb.htm

and another

http://chef2chef.net/recipes/section/lamb/page1.php

Some interesting ideas


----------



## triman22000 (Jul 25, 2008)

I love rack of lamb I never smoke it cause I love the way I make it.
I take a zip lock bag and put it inside it. Take Italian dressing pour it over it in the bag and add about 5 table spoons of lemon pepper seasoning to it and let it set all night. Then the next day I grill it to the way you like your steak I like mine med rare. Try it like that one time its the bomb


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Piney-the first link is exactly the one I was looking at.

Triman thanks for the tip. Will definitely try that.


----------

